
Show HN: Commit News – Stop Consuming News Like a Bag of Chips - cirving
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/commit-news-follow-the-story/id1446357612?mt=8
======
cirving
The horrific deaths of George Floyd, Breonna Taylor, and Ahmaud Arbery sparked
something. But we're in that familiar national moment after public interest is
piqued, and "back to normal" starts tip-toeing over offering a hot cup of
amnesia.

We need to rework laws, reset precedent, but I firmly believe we critically
need to reimagine our relationship with the news.

So I built an app called Commit News. And it's available on the App Store!!!!

WHAT IT IS. Commit News is a single-story news aggregator that scrapes 30K+
sources to collect relevant coverage for any unique news article you choose.
You open the app to see your story's coverage -- over time and across sources.
It's free, and it's helpful, and it's yours.

WHAT IT ISN'T. There are news apps out there, most predict what you'll like,
which is weird because it's the news, not Old Navy. Commit News is not about
predicting. Instead, it's personalizing. -You don't need to set up "channels,
boards, books" or "collections." -You don't have to choose between "politics,
lifestyle, local" or "environment." -And we don't assume what "you might also
like…"

WHY NOW? The idea for Commit News started in my head years ago -- I was tired
of being forced to forget news stories that were important to me - I'm a
Black/Mexican Woman, child of an immigrant who geeks out on the Environment.
The news industry would probably call my entire existence "special interest,"
needless to say the stories I want to follow fall off the front pages pretty
quickly.

A couple of months back, while testing, America's shit hit the fan. We're
witnessing so many stories that feel consequential and unresolved, but the
news cycle slows for no man...woman, murder, or pandemic. I sped up
development, and I decided that it needs to be present more than it needs to
be perfect.

I need more ML muscle - there's no doubt. But I'd appreciate your feedback and
connection to any Data Scientists who may also want to completely change the
news landscape and, in doing so, save society??? You can email - listening at
commitnews.com.

------
athriren
This is actually pretty interesting, I will give it a spin! I appreciate the
write up. Very good copy, making it clear who the product is for and why you
are passionate about it.

~~~
cirving
Big thanks. I look forward to your feedback.

